# 1971 Avenger



## lordrevick (Jun 10, 2002)

I'm trying to find some info on this camper any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Gary B (Jun 11, 2002)

1971 Avenger

Hi lordrevick, you need to provide more information, is it a: travel trailer, a 5th wheel a mh classc or class a or pickup camper? Is that a model name or the mfg. ? Happy trails GB


----------

